# 18&rdquo; roller cages



## goodkarmapainting (Nov 20, 2012)

Wooster hulk = POS ! do not buy! Got it cause I was far from home and ho was having a "paint emergency". It was the only cage store stocked. 
Curious on what cages everyone else is using? I am partial to the e&j's


----------



## Susan (Nov 29, 2011)

I Like the hulk just fine. Torqued down those top nuts right off the shelf, and haven't had an issue since. 

What's your boggle with it?


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## goodkarmapainting (Nov 20, 2012)

Plastic nuts won't stay tight. And there ”plastic" you need a socket to tighten them. Yeah I Cary a socket set in my back pocket all the time. Plus the corners on the top if the arms are way to sharp , the literally cut a gouge in the wall if your never any angles. I feel like the corners protrude too far past the center of the roller. They could be 1/4" shorter.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Big Ben. No adjustments ever. Therefore, never comes out of adjustment.


----------



## Brush&RollerGuy (Oct 12, 2012)

GoodKarma - 

If you are truly not satisfied with the Hulk, PM me with your address and let me know what we can do to take care of you. Maybe the original WideBoy with bolts & wingnuts instead of the plastic nuts. Or the Big Ben as suggested by drifteweed. I am guessing you are using the frame with 18" roller covers. If not, let me know what size covers you are using; we might have another solution.

Thanks!


----------



## 1963 Sovereign (Dec 14, 2011)

Wideboy rocks! Hulk.... Not so much.


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

These stay put. I saw one like it in SW the other day.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I like this one Purdy 753018 Adjustable Paint Roller Frame, 12-Inch to 18-Inch - - Amazon.com


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

I've tried adjustables and here's my grief with them: Anything you have to torque down repeatedly will eventually strip the threads. It's not if, but when. You can only tighten a bolt so many times. Once I found the big ben frame, I new I had a quality roller frame because that alleviated the problem.

However, the big ben does have it's disadvantages. I used to use the tits that go in the roller to remove the cap so I can spin out the rollers after cleaning. Well...as it is plastic, it will break. Luckily, My supplier keep those pieces in stock, and I can get replacements for free. I have learned to just not do that with the tits. 

Combine the big bens with a wooster GT pole, and you have a winning combo all day long.


----------



## goodkarmapainting (Nov 20, 2012)

Big thumb's up to Wooster! A company that stands up for their customers. I big thank you to brush&rollerguy for the new cage and naps, I like them a lot.


----------

